# Diagnosed Type 2



## gpdkeswick (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi all,just been diagnosed with type 2,what have I got to worried about?food,alcohol,working life,weight,excercise, on the tablets any advice would be great...thank you


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Keswick and a warm welcome, keep calm it is alot to take in hun, at first i thought my life was over but i realised as long as i stay on the straight and narrow i will be fine, with the occasional lapse of course im not perfect lol.I find that if i keep in moderation everything i have then im genrally ok i dont drink so dont have that to worry about but i do have a sweet tooth so i need alot of will power but still i cope ok.Can i ask are you on any medication?

Anything you need to ask do so we are all here to help you.x


----------



## gpdkeswick (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply,yes iam on medecation,Metformin 1 tab a day,


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

gpdkeswick said:


> Hi thanks for the reply,yes iam on medecation,Metformin 1 tab a day,



And how is your care at the minute, sorry im not sure how long you have been diagnosed do you have a dsn ? diabetic specialist nurse?.


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi gpdkeswick,

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I'm a Type 2 myself who was diagnosed nearly ten years ago. I got slowly worse for eight years by following the "do not test" and "eat plenty of starchy carbohydrate" advice given out by so many healthcare professionals. I reversed my situation entirely over the last two years by starting to test and learn what different foods did to my blood glucose levels.

Many Type 2 diabetics achieve a dramatic improvement in their situation by cutting back on the starchy carbohydrate that they eat - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice and pizza etc. These foods turn to sugar almost as soon as they enter your body.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## gpdkeswick (Sep 1, 2010)

just diagnosed today,wasnt expecting it at all,got thyroid disease as well so was only expecting the results from the blood test for that,seeing the nurse on the 15th,so I will have to wait and see what she says,hasnt sunk yet but im sure things will be fine the more I find out about it,only symptom I have got really is a bit of weight loss and drink a little bit more water,so time will tell I suppose,their are people a lot worse off than myself so just got to get on with life the best I can


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 1, 2010)

May I welcome you to the forum too.

Take some time to look around. There is plenty of information available in the 'sticky' at the top of the newbies section.

Then feel free to ask any question you like. As is said many times to others, no question is considered silly here (but I reserve the right to give a silly answer and an apology shortly after)! 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

gpdkeswick said:


> just diagnosed today,wasnt expecting it at all,got thyroid disease as well so was only expecting the results from the blood test for that,seeing the nurse on the 15th,so I will have to wait and see what she says,hasnt sunk yet but im sure things will be fine the more I find out about it,only symptom I have got really is a bit of weight loss and drink a little bit more water,so time will tell I suppose,their are people a lot worse off than myself so just got to get on with life the best I can



Good luck for the 15th gpd.You will get there , best thing is your a member on here now and you will soon realise how great thie forum is.x It has learnt alot of us more then our own GPs has and it has been a lifeline to everyone of us at some point x


----------



## thedame (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck from me too - I can still recall the terror when the doc told me I was diabetic- didn't eat anything expect wholemeal bread for a week and would cross the road if a sweet shop was in my path

That was 10 years ago and a lot of water (and chocolate and pastries) have passed under the old bridge since then in defiance! It is a all a bit confusing at first but be patient and don't panic. If you just do the obvious things and eat less sugary things or anything else you think might be "bad" for now it will make you feel a bit more in control until you have your consultation. There is such a lot of stuff in here to read - my advice would be to jot down anything you are not sure about and take it along to the appointment so you can discuss anything you are not sure of. 

In the meantime, no question is silly - we have all been there so can help to clear the mist a bit for you


----------



## Lizzie53 (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome fro me too. I was diagnosed 4 years ago and stuck my head in the sand for at least 3 years. Luckily you found this forum early and can start 'sorting yourself out' early. It's not so difficult once you know what to do.


----------



## PhilT (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi gpd, welcome to the forum. Like the others have said take your time and try not to panic. It is very daunting to start with. You will get lots of support on here - everyone is great.

Ask away and folk will try and talk you through your questions and concerns. Make a list of questions to ask on the 15th.

Di x


----------



## cazscot (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum


----------



## gpdkeswick (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the messages,makes me feel a bit less worried after reading your posts,question though,on the day of my diagnoses my ketones were high but just done a test and no ketones present???


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 5, 2010)

gpdkeswick said:


> Thanks for the messages,makes me feel a bit less worried after reading your posts,question though,on the day of my diagnoses my ketones were high but just done a test and no ketones present???



That's good news then. Shows that the medication is working and you're not running too high blood glucose readings.

Do you know what your levels are like on a day to day basis (i.e. are you testing that too?).

Andy


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 5, 2010)

gpdkeswick said:


> ..................question though,on the day of my diagnoses my ketones were high but just done a test and no ketones present???.........


Yes as Andy has already said that is good news! 

You must be doing something right - keep on going!

Best wishes - John


----------



## Lolavegas (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi there and welcome.

I have just started in the Diabetes Journey myself being diagnosed a month ago...it was a shock but I felt well supported by the medical team, I am lucky with that.

I have actually found it a positive thing (although its only been a month) I have no willpower and was always going to do 'something about health and fitness TOMORROW' having an enforced heathy lifestyle is great for me!!
I'm on Metformin and eating no sugar or fat, three meals a day and thats it at the moment, I will worry about carb counting if I start feeling dodgy, but I feel better than I have in years and have lost half a stone!

My ketones were really high on my diagnosis day but have now gone like yours, this is GOOD, it means you are doing the right things.  

Give yourself time for the diagnosis to sink in and keep reading all about the happy healthy people on here to stay positive!!  Good luck


----------



## gpdkeswick (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for all the best wishes and advice,when I first done a glucose test last tuesday it was 23.4mml after 11 days on metformin and a better diet my reading is now 9.6mml,is this good,I now take 2 tablets a day,and seeing the nurse on tues next week,question will my readings keep going down??and will they go to low that  I will have problems??


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2010)

gpdkeswick said:


> thanks for all the best wishes and advice,when I first done a glucose test last tuesday it was 23.4mml after 11 days on metformin and a better diet my reading is now 9.6mml,is this good,I now take 2 tablets a day,and seeing the nurse on tues next week,question will my readings keep going down??and will they go to low that  I will have problems??



That's a good improvement, down from 23 to 9.6 after a couple of weeks, although how good will depend on when you had the reading in relation to when you ate. It's unlikely that your levels will drop low enough to be a problem, although it is possible you might get some symptoms when your levels get closer to 'normal' (between 4 and 7 pre meal). If you do, then do a test with your meter so see what levels you are at. It's only when it drops below 4 that it can be a problem, and usually just for people on insulin or certain other drugs, not metformin.


----------

